

Labor Dept disburses $10M to grant applicants for technology-based learning projects - oldwesley
http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/37462584.html

======
jhancock
This would be very useful hacker news if it was posted before the grants were
given when you could still apply. Its just history now.

